# The Gruffalow.



## Jeff15 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Space Face (Sep 28, 2021)

That's how I imagine Kirk to look.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 28, 2021)

Now, that is a little unfair.......


----------



## Space Face (Sep 28, 2021)

Aye, on the Gruffalo.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 28, 2021)

Space Face said:


> That's how I imagine Kirk to look.


Wrong! I don't have a belly like that.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 28, 2021)

One of my favorite childhood characters.  Nice shot, Jeff.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 28, 2021)

childhood characters - Who are you trying to kid.....?


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 28, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> childhood characters - Who are you trying to kid.....?


My bad, I mistook that character for the character in the 1963 children's storybook, "Where the Wild things Are." They made a movie of it in 2009, maybe you remember it.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 30, 2021)

Nice shot! Just looked it up at the official Gruffalo site. Looks like an enchanting set of children's stories. I my boys ever give me more grandchildren, I might have to read these to them.


----------



## slat (Oct 3, 2021)

Good shot.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 3, 2021)

Thanks guys.....


----------

